# Tippet Rings



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Just wondering if any of you use Tippet rings while fly fishing for Trout/Steelhead....last winter when I went fishing in the dead of winter and got snagged on the bottom I always ended up tying in a new tippet and part of the leader to....I use a knotted Leader .022 Butt, then 20,15,12,10,8,and finally 6lb test in .009 for most of the Streamers I use......I was thinking of making a 1X leader of 9' down to 10lb test then tying in a tippet ring and then tying the tippet on to that of 24"...will save a lot of time retying the leader.....any thoughts ?...

BTW: Use Mason Leader material as the Butt and Max Ultragreen for the rest of the leader...


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Tippit rings are kind of nice to use. It'll help keep your leader from getting a bit shorter when you retie a new tippit to the rig. I've also used micro swivels from Raven with good results.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I tie knotted leaders as well. When I make a leader for steelhead my last section is 10lb flouro and I put a small perfection loop in it. After that I use 8lb flouro with a small perfection loop then blood knot tippit to that and loop to loop it to the leader. I carry a few of the lower sections in my vest but most of the time when I break off it's at the knot on the fly.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Unless I'm fishing with dries, or fishing really small streams I almost always use a small swivel to connect my leader to the tippet. It makes things so much easier.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

toobnoob said:


> I tie knotted leaders as well. When I make a leader for steelhead my last section is 10lb flouro and I put a small perfection loop in it. After that I use 8lb flouro with a small perfection loop then blood knot tippit to that and loop to loop it to the leader. I carry a few of the lower sections in my vest but most of the time when I break off it's at the knot on the fly.


I never would need a ring---i too use a small perfection loop at the end of my leader then tie an eyecrosser knot at one end of the tippet to the perfection loop---tie the fly on with a clinch knot and when it gets snagged---the clinch knot always breaks first and you dont lose your tippet and dont need a ring.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I've recently started tying flies on using a perfection loop. I find it easier to tie with my old eyes. I just wondering, Ledslinger, why not just attach the tippet to the leader with another perfection loop?


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

You can thats what toobnoob said that he does---i tie the different knots on the tippet section so i dont lose my tippet when i get snagged and break off a fly. Tying a knot to the loop cuts down on bulk a little and a little less junk to pick up weeds 

I use the loop to loop connections on my backing to line and leader to line on all my lines so i can switch out lines or leaders quickly.

probably the real reason is im old and i found something that works for me and more than likely wont change. 

i


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm the same way. That's why I've started tying my flies on using perfection loops. I usually have trouble seeing to put the tag end through the hole by the eye when tying a clinch. With the perfection loop, I put the fly on the tippet, make an overhand loop up the line from the fly, put the end with the fly across the bottom of that loop, bring the tag wen around the overhand loop and back between the fly and that loop. Then just hold the tag end out to the side while bringing the fly over it and through the overhand loop and adjust for the size loop you want and snug it up. Much easier to do with poor eyesight!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I've used tippet rings before, and most of the time they are pretty OK. The only thing that has bothered me with them is when a fish bites the tippet ring, since there is no hook on it.  Any more, I just tie on.
[/COLOR] 
Now, I HAVE been known to use THESE in the past as well when I'm fishing larger flies:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sbreech said:


> I've used tippet rings before, and most of the time they are pretty OK. The only thing that has bothered me with them is when a fish bites the tippet ring, since there is no hook on it.  Any more, I just tie on.
> [/COLOR]
> Now, I HAVE been known to use THESE in the past as well when I'm fishing larger flies:




Mustad sells a nearly identical product that we got for my father in law. He struggles a little with knot tying, so I figured he could tie one of those on and then easily swap flies without having to re-tie all the time. They seem to work pretty well.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

After talking to some of the senior fly fisherman about this subject at Apple Creek all of them use a 1x leader 7 1/2' with a small perfection loop tied unto the end....then just carry sizes of 2-5x with you and 2 extra pre-tied leaders in case you have to replace the whole leader......very few of them use the tippet rings.......

Thanks for everyone's input.....

Tite Lines !!

Mike


----------

